
Appleseed 1.8.0-beta - franzb
https://github.com/appleseedhq/appleseed/releases/tag/1.8.0-beta
======
chakharsh14
1.8.0 Beta is really a good release. Lots of improvement and fixes been made.
Kudos to whole Appleseed development team.

[https://show-box.ooo/](https://show-box.ooo/)

